# Hello Kitty Pancake Pan, very cute!



## daer0n (Jan 16, 2009)

Price: *$19.50*

If you love making hot cakes or pan cakes, then why not add a little flair by making them Hello Kitty shaped? Measuring 25 x 13 cm or 10x5 inches, this item is a unique version that has a small iron skillet (measuring 9.5 x 11.5 cm or 3.7 x 4.5 inches), with protrusions to form the shape of Kitty-chans face. Simply spread oil on the pan surface, fill the skillet with the batter and cook lightly over the stove till brown. When done, you can savor the creation with syrup or make them into delicious Hello Kitty shaped cakes.

Source

*How cute is this? my daughter LOVES pancakes, she would definitely love this!



*


----------



## LilDee (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG So cute!!

I want one! then again lately i've wanted one of everything you and Karren have been posting! haha

How do you find these things??


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 16, 2009)

haha, how adorable. I want hello kitty pancakes


----------



## Anjel. (Jan 16, 2009)

haha omg i love it! haah


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 16, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tyari (Feb 1, 2009)

that's adorable!


----------



## Roxie (Feb 1, 2009)

That's so cute


----------



## Karren (Feb 3, 2009)

That is so cute!!!


----------

